# New to the club



## Phrappa (Sep 16, 2010)

Just bought a very well kept 06 SE-R. I've owned a couple of VQ30DE Maxima's in the past and have been a Nissan guy for at least a decade. I looked far and wide for a non-trashed version of this car. For some reason the ones I found had been salvaged or modified beyond recognition. I think I'll keep this car stock for now. I love the stock sound when I turn the key. The stock rims are the best looking wheels I've ever seen on a family car. Based on many of the owners in this forum, I think I'll be a very satisfied owner.


----------

